# Top 5 Brands of Collectable flashlights



## lapseofreason (Sep 7, 2009)

What are the top 5 brands of collectable flashlights .Either LED or Xenon


----------



## powernoodle (Sep 7, 2009)

One generally "collects" what one likes, which is subjective and varies from person to person.

I have a zillion lights (see my sig line), but do not consider myself a collector. Almost every light I have purchased was because I intended to use it. Or at least I convinced myself of that. The only exception is the Arc brand, which I do collect. 

For me, the top brands for collecting (if I can characterize it as that) are maybe:

Arc
Fenix
Mag-lite
Surefire
Streamlight


----------



## HKJ (Sep 7, 2009)

lapseofreason said:


> What are the top 5 brands of collectable flashlights .Either LED or Xenon



I will say custom lights: McGizmo, Arc, Lummi and some more.
Another type of lights to collect would be titanium lights.

For "cheaper" collection, some people collect mini Maglight in all the different colors, it might even be one of the most collected lights.


----------



## maxspeeds (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't collect lights. I use them. With that said, I'd have to vote for McGizmo, CoolFall, and TranquilityBase for collectors. See sig This is based off of their limited production, high-end quality, and resale value


----------



## FredericoFreire (Sep 7, 2009)

1 - Surefire
2 - Arc
3 - HDS
4 - Lummi
5 - Ra


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 7, 2009)

I _collect_ Surefires.

But I still _buy_ other brands!

:thumbsup:


----------



## jch79 (Sep 9, 2009)

What does collectible mean to you? Highest resale value? Rarest? Oldest? :shrug: 

IMHO, rare metal, small run flashlights are the most collectible. YMMV, but here's what I consider to be the cream of the crop for modern-made collector's lights (in no particular order):

*PhotonFanatic
Cool Fall
McGizmo
TranquillityBase
Lummi*

All five makers produce some of the finest looking and exceptionally-made lights, all of which are a pleasure to own and to _use_.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## jp2515 (Sep 9, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I _collect_ Surefires.
> 
> But I still _buy_ other brands!
> 
> :thumbsup:



Agreed! Same here, I collect SF but I purchase/carry more often other brands


----------



## lctorana (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't collect on brand, although I do look out for Eveready and Upson.

My criteria is:

* more than 30 years old, and preferably a LOT older
* preferably Australian made
* a good make (e.g. Eveready or Upson, as above)
* good condition
* was a well-made and desirable model to begin with
* period dead batteries are a bonus.

All of those are negotiable, but IMHO, it's not "collectible" unless it fits at least one of the above criteria.

Just my own opinion for me.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Sep 10, 2009)

Ictorana - I like that you collect vintage lights - too many people here only like what's new and groovy. Keep up the good work.



I collect all sorts, from a 1930's german aspherical to the latest 21st Century offering, and I hope I always will do. But the ones I actively look out for are:

ARC
LUMMII
NITECORE
FENIX
RA

In no particular order.


----------



## berry580 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm surprised. No one mentioned Jetbeam? =O

But to me, top 5:

- Surefire
- McGizmo
- Jetbeam
- Nitecore
- Fenix


----------



## Lumenz (Sep 10, 2009)

My growing collection of lights are from:

1. Ra
2. Arc
3. Fenix
4. Nitecore
5. Muyshondt


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Sep 11, 2009)

I am surprise no-one has mentioned Fivemega.

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## lctorana (Sep 12, 2009)

^^Nova^^ said:


> I am surprise no-one has mentioned Fivemega.


Well, if I have to mention current-day production, which by definition cannot be "collectable", then I have to say I buy more Fivemega than ANY other brand.


----------



## ypsifly (Sep 12, 2009)

Maglite: So many models, colors and variations over the years. I'm guessing these are collected more than any other.

Surefire: Addicting, American, Awesome, and the price point on most lights is high which, in some minds, adds to the desire to horde them....in some strange way. I'm looking at picking up my eleventh this week.

Fenix: They make some very cool, well built, and very well performing lights. Unlike SF the price is lower and helps more collectors join in on the fun.

"Vintage Lights" Old school Evereadys, Fultons, Kel-Lites...etc. Once you've built up a collection of "the cutting edge" its nice to play with lights from decades past. Our version of classic cars.

"Custom, Custom Upgrades, and Limited Production: McGizmo, Milky Mods, and anything Titanium and SS in limited runs. Rare, Flashy and just plain cool. That has collectible written allover it.

I collect and mainly use SF. I also collect and sometimes use Mags. I have a growing collection of Fenix lights that see use while fishing and hiking at night. I have an old Fulton and an old Rayovac, and I would love to pick up a Haiku and send my L1 to Milkyspit.


----------



## merrimac (Sep 13, 2009)

very well said and on point, get ready for the anti-Maglite community response


----------



## DM51 (Sep 13, 2009)

merrimac said:


> ... get ready for the anti-Maglite community response


That is an unnecessary comment, and anyone who is unwise enough to make that sort of response can expect to be given some time away from this forum.


----------



## matrixshaman (Sep 13, 2009)

Besides ones mentioned so far I think these are a couple more that are highly collectible and very limited. 

- Firefly I, II, and III by DSpeck who is MIA with a lot of CPF members money so you'll probably never see any more of this very cool light produced. 
- Mr. Bulk lights like the Chameleon, DragonHeart, LionHeart and so on are all very limited runs.
- Gatlights - which are fairly exotic and limited runs.

When I think of 'collectable' I usually think of something rare rather than something with a gazillion units produced that can be purchased at any hardware/gun/retail store. People will collect almost anything from fine art to pocket lint. I prefer my fine art to be useful and have found some fairly rare flashlights to fill that preference.


----------



## swampgator (Sep 13, 2009)

ypsifly said:


> "Vintage Lights" Old school Evereadys, Fultons, Kel-Lites...etc. Once you've built up a collection of "the cutting edge" its nice to play with lights from decades past. Our version of classic cars.


 
I find myself gravitating towards older ROV Sportsmans, Eveready Captains and and Ranger light I find. Not to mention the "store brand" (ie Montgomery Ward, Sears etc) versions of these lights. Add in a couple of the various anglehead GI lights for fun as well.


----------



## luxlunatic (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, no mention of Arcmania, aka Mike Jordan Products. I know there are some sizeable collections out there, I have quite a few myself.
My collection(s) as follow:
-McGizmo
-Arcmania
-Surefire
-Muyshondt
-Arc


----------



## carrot (Oct 2, 2009)

The only thing in my opinion worth collecting is customs or Surefire. Maybe Maglite.

But not very many companies put out enough "interesting" stuff to be worth a collection besides that.


----------



## MWClint (Oct 3, 2009)

Peak Brass is very collectible. 
fairly inexpensive as well, although some models are becoming quite rare.


----------



## Metatron (Oct 3, 2009)

MWClint said:


> Peak Brass is very collectible.
> fairly inexpensive as well, although some models are becoming quite rare.


i collect peak brass, love em, also collect arcmania's work, and if i am not mistaken will become the most sought after rarities out there.


----------



## angelofwar (Oct 3, 2009)

I have about 20 different Surefire models, if that tells you anything...and my L2 should be here monday...I don't really collect lights, but I can understand the aura to the older american lighhts, etc, and the history behind. i've run across a couple of old ones at the local Goodwill, and was rather intrigued by them...


----------

